# Kitchen ceiling caving in...what should I do?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That looks like an amateur drywall installation--

Best to remove that drywall--it is not attached or taped properly--

Inspect the skylight framing---see if they added ventilation holes to the rafters under the window--

insulate properly---hang and tape new drywall


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

kvmommy said:


> When we moved in it was lumpy but that was it. Now the ceiling literally is falling off.


I'm no expert. I spend a lot of my time reading and learning here, so I'm afraid I don't have any answers for you. 
My questions is: Why is it getting worse? I would not even consider repairing the ceiling until I was 100% sure it was no longer leaking. 
Any indication of water or dampness up there?


----------



## kvmommy (Nov 28, 2010)

There isn't any indication that there is any more water damage or anything. I think they repaired it themselves and just did a bad job which is why its falling in. But we checked thoroughly and found no damage. 

To the first poster...I have no idea what you're talking about with the ventilation holes.  But under the cracking plaster it doesn't look like drywall. It looks a gray rough concreteish type material so I have no clue how to go about it.


----------



## Donning (Jan 1, 2012)

I would be very concerned with the framing. It looks as if the structure is sagging. I am not sure how big the skylight is but it looks as if may span 2 or 3 rafters. That skylight should have had at least a doubled up rafter on each end to carry the roof load and a good strong box frame around it. Get a good framing carpenter or an architect to verify this. You don't want to screw around with roof framing


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry to have confused you with the vent holes---I looked at your pictures and see that you have a flat ceiling---so my vent holes was wrong----

The drywall looks like it was attached and cut poorly --taped wrong and generally a mess---

I suggest that you remove a good sized area around the opening and hang new rock--avoiding any seams around that sky light---

Is that an attic above the ceiling? Can you see the box around the shy light from the attic?


----------



## conspikuous (Feb 7, 2012)

Just start scraping. Whatever you do, your not going to want to just cover it. The loose material definately has to go. Scrape off everything that comes off easily, including drywall tape you get your putty knnife under and then take more pics. Once we find out the framing is sound and get a better look, you might be able to just add some more drywall screws and re-tape it. You wouldnt want to use floor covering on your ceiling mainly because of the cost and the weight. Your ceiling doesn't need a hardwood, a lighter cheaper t&g would be the way to go. If your looking for a quick fix, just start scraping off the loose stuff. If your looking for a wood ceiling, start ripping it off back to the raftors.


----------

